# Let nutes sit in water. how long?



## hero4u2b (Apr 30, 2011)

After reading thru several threads here I am under the impresion that some people let their water with nutes added sit for a while before watering with them. I have 2 plants in the 7th week of veg.. starting to show sex. using FFOF medium. 7 gallon pots. Using FF trio pack and I thought I just add the nutes to the water as directed then PH it all and water.. Am I missing something? Do I let the gallons sit over night with the nutes added? If so why?  Thanks Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2011)

I do.  I add nutes, let sit overnight, pH and then let that sit overnight.  The nutes need time to buffer the water.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't forget to aerate them. I've heard using an airstone isn't the best, just put the air hose from a fish tank pump in and all will be fine!


----------



## hero4u2b (Apr 30, 2011)

I am growing in soil thou?  Ocean forest..???  Gracias de antemano


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2011)

Like *Hempgodess *said...mix up nutes  and bubble for 24 hrs..then adjust PH ..I use 5 gallon watter jugs and continue bubbling untill used..normaly mine sit for a week or so..always checking PH befor useing..

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## hero4u2b (Apr 30, 2011)

Learn something new every day around here. lol  Thanks everyone. Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2011)

No reason to not use an airstone.  Keep in mind when growing in soil that DO can affect your pH.


----------



## hero4u2b (Apr 30, 2011)

Do? explicamelo por favor.. Gracias


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2011)

DO=dissolved oxygen.


----------



## burner (Apr 30, 2011)

I do exactly as said above, but no airstone. I thought when using chemical nutes it wasn't necessary?


----------



## hero4u2b (May 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone,, I dont know why but since I switched to Fox Farm nutes I havnt had to use my PH down.. Its like I have severel gallon bottles under the sink filled with water for days before watering or feeding time. I add the nutes shake well before ofcourse and the PH is perfect. Also with this Fox farm ocean forest soil it hardly ever seems to get DRY.. only on the top layer and after 3 to 4 days. When I first water or feed my plants they seem to droop a bit . the leaves.. then after a day. they are standing up and saluting me. lol  their leaves pointing up torword the lights almost like the plants are folding up. lol   Thanks everyone


----------



## teddy d (Sep 29, 2011)

I have never done this but I may start doing something of the sort. The only advice I ever really payed attention to is to let city water evaporate for a day to remove chlorine. I was told to wait 15 min between adding nutes and checking ph. but it seems like the more time the more accurate you can be for sure. and now that I know D.O. makes a difference I may start bubbling the mix in advance.


----------

